# Snorkeled 2008 yamaha bruin 350 4x4



## 4x4king

This is how i Snorkeled my yamaha bruin 350 (the clear hoses are the vents) hope this give you ideas on snorkeling you atv. Post if u have any questions?


----------



## adamwedge

Much Monster. Such power. What are those wires hanging everywhere by the handlebars?


----------



## 4x4king

Thank you  i still have to get my mud wolf tires mounted. Oh those are for a 12v plug i usually use it for my light bar or charging my iphone lol 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

If I were you I'd re route those vent lines up beside the snorkels, because you never know... And with them right there I feel like they still have a chance to suck in steam coming front the motor if you hit some water after it's warm.


----------



## 4x4king

If i still have problems then i will 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## 4x4king

I hit a puddle fast today and water splashed every where and there was a lot of Steam i think it works  


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## 4x4king

Today i got my rims painted black and new tires mounted these tires make a huge difference i never need 4x4 any more and my snorkels work i tested them yesterday
























I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Lookin good


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I'm not a fan of the nut buster snorkel. If it were mine, I'd run it very close to the tank all the way past the fuel cap and then up and over the bars. I know I'd end up hung up on that the way it is now. Lol. I like the progress you're making. The bike looks like it should do good.


----------



## 4x4king

Lol "nut buster snorkel" i was going to run all up to rack but my exhaust pipe was in my way i can do it but it will al be showing and i dont mind it there. If i fall asleep and hit something it will wake me up  


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------

Thanks Polaris425 and the snorkel extension made it sound quiet again its all works good


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## 4x4king

So the engine snorkel i put
Back the way i had it. Just above the seat because when I had it higher i only got 30kmh out of when it
Should do 65kmh so i guess i wasn't getting enough air which sucks because now every time i park it out side i have to put a cap on the snorkel so rain doesn't get in does any One Know what i can do ?





I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## 4x4king

Hello every one i have anther question about my snorkel (almost done  ) but i want to run my engine snorkel up to my rack and to do this im just going to get 2" PVC pipe and paint it blue so u cant notice it as much my question is can i use 2 2" pipes on each side of my gas tank? The reason I'm asking is because when I did the "nutbuster" snorkel i wasn't getting near enough air. 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

2 2" might be too much air.


----------



## 4x4king

I'll try to use one if it sucks then i guess ill use both 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## 4x4king

Does any know if the 06 and the 08 bruins are the same clutch wise? It is impossible to find upgrades for a 2008 model and i want to put an epi sport utility clutch kit on it but if they are different i dont think its gonna happen. 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## beepin

Hey those are pretty cool installed snorkels!


----------



## 4x4king

Thank you  


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## 4x4king

1.5 pipe works good  


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## 4x4king

2008 yamaha bruin how i snorkeled tips and how to - YouTube. 

Here is a video on it 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## 4x4king

Help!! Question on my intake. So when i cover my intake my quad still runs u can even rev it a bit but it wont stall so its leaking some where is there a gasket that connect the intake boot to the engine??? I need to know so i can buy one  


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## james53eric

on on u need to disconnect intake hose from the carb and remove the air box completely, find a rubber made container and fill it full of water and dunk the airbox and intake tube to see where its leaking. Once u do that silicone it up or glue or it might need a hose clamp, then dunk it again and make sure its water tight. Should just be a hose clamp attach to carb.


----------



## 4x4king

Thank you ill do that in the morning.


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## 4x4king

My friends tao tao has fuel leaking out of his drain tube can i just plug it and it started smoking from in take pleas reply fast!!!!


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## james53eric

Is it coming out the bottom of carburator bole? If it is youre needle valve is not shutting off fuel to the carb and plugging will make it completely flood and fuel will come out other places.


----------



## 4x4king

Hello every one again sorry i keep bumping this post up but ive been wanting to get rid of the "nut buster" snorkel and run up to the rack my question is for a 350cc atv what would work better dual 1.5 or 2in i cant rejet this bike because there is none made for it and im not allowed. Please reply. 
I dont think ill be muddibg any time soon its about -45c outside 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## 4x4king

Anyone???? 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## 4x4king

Alright so i kinda hooked up the dual snorkels just in the stock hole i want to make sure it works because i have to drill on the side. But it only worked half choke so can i just get away with tuning? its about -20c out 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

You're gonna have to rejet. Jet kit should be the same for the big bear. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## 4x4king

Will a dyno kit for a grizzly 350 work? 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## james53eric

If the carb is the same brand and size i dont see why not.


----------



## 4x4king

Alright so im really thinking about the jet kit im going with dyno (if i do) because i hear lots of good reviews. So should i use dual 1.5" or one 2" for the air box i think i have the same reaction with both. It needs choke 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## 4x4king

Finished product now just need jet change.


----------

